# Fixture & Fitting heights



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

What country?????


----------



## s6stu (Oct 22, 2007)

England


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello stu,with rewires you can put them at a height that your client reqests so if thats skirting height then so be it.

I had a disagreement with a building inspector the other day as one of my lads had installed the switches on the first floor at a height greater than specified,i knew he was wrong for doing it but i wasn't going to back down to the inspector :laughing:

His argument was that " a disabled person in a wheelchair wouldn't reach them easily ? "

I asked " how the hell would he get his wheelchair up the stairs ???? "

He saw my point in the end 


Chris


----------



## s6stu (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, good to have extra reassurance. It makes sense to me, but didn't want a call from the NIC telling me they can no longer register me as competent!

Thanks again.


----------

